# What NOT to do?



## Enola (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello all! We are picking up our new addition, a gorgeous eight month old bitch, on Monday and I'm after some tips, please!

She has a lovely temperament and got on well with us all. She is mostly reliable with toileting, although I realise she could regress in a new situation. She is used to running off leash without recall but wasn't pulling badly on the slip lead when we took her out. 

I've got a crate and intend to crate train, however we have to bring her home in it first, which is a four hour drive (with stops!). How can I ensure no negative initial associations with her crate (I can't sit next to her and get her a belt because of the kids). 

I'd like to get off to as good a start as possible so what things should I avoid initially or particularly do, please? 

At her age, is it best to treat her like a fresh puppy in terms of socialization, training etc. or as an adult dog?

Thanks so much in advance!
Enola.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

DON'T stress out that this pup will be too much.
They aren't if you just take your time and pay attention from an early moment. I may be weird but that dog is in my (or someones) site at all time during his day. He is never unsupervised so he can't get into anything. If he doesn't learn he can get away or get into things then maybe when it's free time he'll be good? *(i'm hoping this is the case)*
If they start chewing and getting into things now they will do it forever. I don't want to listen to my wife nag me about him chewing up things or whatnot so i watch him like a hawk....most of the time.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Buy a nice, big bully stick (over 12 inches, if you can find one) for the crate and she'll be happy. You can also give the kids small pieces of treats to drop in the crate during the ride. At 8 months she should be able to hold her bladder for 4 hours, but you can stop to give her potty breaks. If she gets carsick, you can give her some Benadryl. (Consult your vet on the best amount for her body weight.) DO NOT feed her before the drive, just in case she does get carsick. It's easier to clean up bile than a big pile of regurgitated dog food.

I would highly recommend *not* allowing the dog to do anything you don't want her to do in the long-term. The first few weeks will be you laying down the law in terms of what she is allowed to do, where she is allowed to go, etc. It will be more difficult starting with an 8 month old pup, but she will still be a puppy! Go very slowly with her the first few days... just let her relax and settle into your home and routine.

Here is a good chart on puppy development:

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

Where are you getting her? Is she a rescue or from a breeder? That will determine how you work with her on socialization and training.

Also, an 8 month old puppy is going to need LOTS of exercise, so be prepared!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I find when ppl talk about "exercise" that it implies that you have to be outside with your pup running or constantly moving with them.

Between our walk, our indoor play, and his yard adventures that he's not real interested in, he gets what seems to be plenty of exercise. Def not 4 hours though.

The "Lot's of exercise" "4 hours" "6 hours" was the almost maybe i shouldn't get a V. I have energy and love but 6 hours a day to devote to my buddy....yes but that includes cuddles love and naps!!!

That thought is enough to discourage anyone.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You need to spend time bonding with her. Shes in a whole new world with a new family. Be patient and let her get accustom to her new surroundings.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Looney said:


> I find when ppl talk about "exercise" that it implies that you have to be outside with your pup running or constantly moving with them.
> 
> Between our walk, our indoor play, and his yard adventures that he's not real interested in, he gets what seems to be plenty of exercise. Def not 4 hours though.
> 
> ...


A baby puppy obviously doesn't need 4 hours of exercise, but an 8 month old *might* depending on her energy level. Our Riley is *easily* up to 2 hours of exercise a day (running off-lead) and she's almost 7 months.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Enola,

We were in the exact same situation about 6 months ago. Some good tips posted already, dont stress about it, keep a really close on on her, and you will be fine. Try and get the pup into a solid routine and stick to it. ex: wake up, go out to pee, go for a walk, eat, rest, crate.... and do the same thing every morning. I haev found my pup started behaving much better when knew what was expected of him, and what he was about to do. Turns into them almost anticipating what they are doing next, and takes their attention of getting into trouble. This is just my opinion, and what has worked for me, but i am sure other variations or different routines will work just as well.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, give her lots of love, and establish a routine for her early on. Don't forget about socializing her, either. She is still young enough for socialization, and it's important. ;D She needs to feel secure and loved in her new home. Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Do nothing that will result in your pup losing trust in you. Don't lose your temper with them. Best theme to think of to really bond.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't give too many kisses.........JUST KIDDING never too many kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

